# Whistler BC, best time of year for powder??



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

golfer1659 said:


> I am looking to plan for a trip to Whistler Blackcomb next season. I was wondering what month is usually best for snow. Early February?? January?
> 
> I went last year in March and it was hit and miss, Alpine was epic and so was the backcountry, but halfway down the mountain it was 100percent ice.....:thumbsup:


Best snow at whistler is always in the high alpine. 

I recommend jan 15 to march 15 for best chance of high snowfall.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Honestly it's always going to be hit or miss, even if you come during the best time of the season. All comes down to luck. You could come in the one dry patch during a heavy snowfall month.

You can check out our monthly average snowfalls here: Whistler Blackcomb - Weather & Mountain Stats - Whistler, BC, Canada

Honestly December and January are usually pretty solid. November gets good snow, but the base won't be built up yet. March is historically very good as well.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Jed said:


> Honestly it's always going to be hit or miss, even if you come during the best time of the season. All comes down to luck. You could come in the one dry patch during a heavy snowfall month.


This, so much this.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Every snowboarding holiday is a gamble, unfortunately. It can be hard to swallow when you're spending good money with precious limited vacation time. It's like any vacation though when it comes down to it. A lot of people shell out for tropical vacations and end up sitting under the awning as it storms through the whole two weeks.

Us Canadians have a saying for that scenario...

http://youtu.be/gtM9xD-Ky7E

Fortunately Whistler is way rad, no matter the way she goes!


----------

